# new pupperrooo!



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

after much thought, we went with the rottie!
and what a handsome lad he is too 










eats poo tho! yum. :|

sorry for the huge photo!


----------



## donnaj25 (Mar 17, 2010)

Aww so cute, absolutely adorable xxx

Your going to have so much fun xxx


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely  x


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent choice  :thumbup:

How old is he ??


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

just gorgeous! i love rotties!!!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

Broxi_jim said:


> Excellent choice  :thumbup:
> 
> How old is he ??


17 weeks


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

wat a very pretty face


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

oh...my....god...he is SO GORGEOUS!!! 

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Lord! what happened to this pup?!  Not heard much of him lately, I dread to think... Will also be offered for studding?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

dodigna said:


> Good Lord! what happened to this pup?!  Not heard much of him lately, I dread to think... Will also be offered for studding?


I was just going to ask where did the pup go :confused1:


----------

